# Gen2 fix for audio shutting off between volume levels 40-60



## JayBird (Jan 20, 2021)

So I have a subwoofer with an amp, and all new speakers installed on the stock audio system (stock head unit, stock wiring, stock amp) I noticed my audio shut off around 50 all the time to help protect the tweeters with built in safety feature, well I believe the headunit possibly can not output that much power at high volumes, I dropped all my gains on the stock head unit to the minimum setting and I can now put volume past 53 which was its previous maximum. System sounds way louder now and doesn’t automatically shut off.
Sorry to any forum admins if I didn’t follow rules of posting or if this post is in the wrong spot, just wanted to help anyone else struggling to fix this problem That’s taken me a over a year to solve


----------

